# This forum has framed me for a crime I did not commit.



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

*This forum is framing me for a crime I did not commit. 
*
What have I done to deserve this treatment? I am on some kind of blacklist due to my beliefs? I guess some people do not want to truth to come out.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

IP blacklists can sometimes trip up people when their IP address gets reassigned from someone who misbehaved in the past. That you managed to post this (on another device, likely) suggests that it wasn’t directed at you, as otherwise your account would be banned.

Then again, your last sentence makes me wonder if in fact it was appropriate.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Deep breaths...

Even I see that screen sometimes. It's not about you...


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

stevel said:


> IP blacklists can sometimes trip up people when their IP address gets reassigned from someone who misbehaved in the past. That you managed to post this (on another device, likely) suggests that it wasn't directed at you, as otherwise your account would be banned.
> 
> Then again, your last sentence makes me wonder if in fact it was appropriate.


I guess many are offended by the truth. So what did I say to cause this backlist IP? Tell me. Support Hong Kong, recognize Taiwan as a country, Say that coronavirus was made in a Chinese lab, go to the wrong fundraiser, etc.? What information caused me to be blacklisted since you seem to know it all?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LOL

This is gonna be fun


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Mike Lang said:


>


Well to give you some backstory.

Tech companies have censored youtube video, tweets, facebook post which say things they disagree with.

For example, saying that coronavirus was made in a lab was something they censored even though the majority of intelligence agencies say it was. E.R. doctors talking about the Coronavirus and how like motorcycle accidents and basically everything was being including in the death count if they happen to have it when they died. There was an E-Sport comp where a user was showing support for Hong Kong and his microphone was cut mid sentence when they came back from commercial he was gone. China has a lot of people and a lot of influence so many companies will try to appease them at the expense of free speech.

Bottom line is that I try to get on this forum and I'm getting a ominous and threatening message saying that I'm blacklisted. So I'm just wondering if I pissed off the wrong people somehow.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Unless I'm imagining things, you do appear to be not only on the forum, but posting prolifically!

As others have explained, it has nothing to do with you, or TCF, as the fact that when you log in from other IP addresses demonstrates. The IP address in question is clearly the exit node of a anonymizing VPN service. And the shenanigans-protection-layer (Sucuri) that TCF uses has that IP address on the blacklist due possibly to it's history of shenanigans, (which includes attacks on other systems), or just for being the exit node of a VPN service. I very much doubt this is your personal IP address, I very much suspect you are deliberately routing your connection through Miami FL via QuadraNet. And as they say, if it hurts when you do that, don't do that.

Or to extend your analogy from another thread - if a Bank has been robbed 6 times by robbers in all black and black ski masks, and you walk into a bank wearing all black and a black ski mask you might well get stopped at the door, so maybe don't do that. 

Any beliefs beyond that that a it is due to your opinions on, well, anything, is drastically overestimating your ability to personally end up on Sucri's blacklist.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

kdmorse said:


> Unless I'm imagining things, you do appear to be not only on the forum, but posting prolifically!
> 
> As others have explained, it has nothing to do with you, or TCF, as the fact that when you log in from other IP addresses demonstrates. The IP address in question is clearly the exit node of a anonymizing VPN service. And the shenanigans-protection-layer (Sucuri) that TCF uses has that IP address on the blacklist due possibly to it's history of shenanigans, (which includes attacks on other systems), or just for being the exit node of a VPN service. I very much doubt this is your personal IP address, I very much suspect you are deliberately routing your connection through Miami FL via QuadraNet. And as they say, if it hurts when you do that, don't do that.
> 
> ...


Its more like you are wearing a mask due to coronavirus and state recommendations/mandates into a bank and get shot at and/or arrested for being a bank robber. So you doubt I live in Miami? I will make you a 1 million dollar bet on that if you want.

VPN are advertised all the time on the radio, youtube, TV, internet, etc.... Its to protect yourself against hackers, bad actors, government spying, etc.. Heck, even lifelock and Norton antivirus have a VPN. Its sort of the standard for people who value their privacy a little, it does not mean you are a hacker .

You know they use to treat people who used linux and non-Internet Explorer web browsers(such as Mozilla) the same way. People have even been banned by ISP for nothing more than using Mozilla or linux a while back.

Have you ever heard of the expressing that you don't want to throw out the baby with the bathwater?

There is nothing wrong with using a VPN. If you were at some hotel or coffee shop and over the local wifi, do you want to log into your bank account and have hackers see your login information?

I hope this forum can figure out a way to keep from blacklisting the innocent person who happens to use a VPN which is common place in 2021.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Johnny Danger said:


> I hope this forum can figure out a way to keep from blacklisting the innocent person who happens to use a VPN which is common place in 2021.


Did you *read* any of the replies????

IT'S NOT TCF THAT IS BLACKLISTING YOU!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> Did you *read* any of the replies????
> 
> IT'S NOT TCF THAT IS BLACKLISTING YOU!


How can he? He's blacklisted.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Johnny Danger said:


> Tech companies have censored youtube video, tweets, facebook post which say things they disagree with.


It's not "censorship" private businesses can set their own rules, if you don't like the rules, you can start your own forum with your own rules.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> Did you *read* any of the replies????
> 
> IT'S NOT TCF THAT IS BLACKLISTING YOU!


Why should we expect them to read the replies or listen to those pesky facts? They just get in the way of a solid persecution rant!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Johnny Danger said:


> There is nothing wrong with using a VPN. If you were at some hotel or coffee shop and over the local wifi, do you want to log into your bank account and have hackers see your login information?
> 
> I hope this forum can figure out a way to keep from blacklisting the innocent person who happens to use a VPN which is common place in 2021.


I won't profess to answer for the mods/admins, but I know that simply using a VPN doesn't get you blacklisted.

I have to use a VPN on occasion, and I can still access TCF even if I forget to log off the VPN.

So there must be something about *your VPN* that Sucuri doesn't like. Perhaps a history of malfeasance from that IP/VPN.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> It's not "censorship" private businesses can set their own rules


There's nothing inherently or automatically illegal, or even necessarily bad, about censorship. Including, in many cases, by the Federal government in spite of the first amendment. The notion that people can just say whatever they want without risking consequences is nonsense.

Or using a VPN or suspect IP to speak, should someone in business, government or with any kind of low-level administrative authority decide to impose censorship.


----------

